# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows 7 RC i gatshëm për secilin

## YlliRiaN

*Sot është ditë e martë, 5 maj, dhe kjo do të thotë se prej tani edhe zyrtarisht ju mund të shkarkoni sistemin operativ Windows 7, në versionin RC (Release Candidate). Microsoft më herët e ofruar këtë OS për abonuesit Technet dhe MSDN, dhe nuk ka kaluar shumë kohë që versioni më i ri të ecën drejt faqeve të Torrenta-ve.

Microsoft thekson se RC-së do t’i skadojë afati me 1 korrik të këtij viti dhe duke filluar nga 1 marsi i vitit 2010, kompjuteri juaj do të fillojë të fiket çdo dy orë (paraprakisht do të merrni një paralajmërim, përkatësisht dy javë para skadimit të afatit).
RC që do të jetë i gatshëm në edicionin me veçori të plota, është shumë i ngjashëm me Windows Vista Ultimate. Ata që tani punojnë me Windows 7 Beta mund të vazhdojnë punën deri më 1 gusht, 2009, kohë në të cilën ju duhet të instaloni një version të pastër të RC-së – një opsion për azhurnim nuk është ofruar.
Windows 7 RC do të jetë i gatshëm në treg së paku deri në korrik të vitit 2009, dhe kjo do të thotë se nuk keni nevojë të nguteni për të marrë kopjen tani pasi që ende nuk është lajmëruar ndonjë raport mbi mbingarkesën e serverit, qysh pati ndodhur me lëshimin e versionit Beta.

Windows 7 RC mund ta shkarkoni këtu
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win.../download.aspx
*

----------


## K.i EPERM

Do të thotë te mos blejmë para 1 Korrikut  Kompjuter ?????? nëse blejmë çka duhet të kerkojmë;çfarë sistemi ???????
 Pershendetje F.SH

----------


## benseven11

Eshte shume heret,ska drajvera per windows 7-en.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Dell makina testuese nuk pati ndonje problem me drivera, pervec karteles wireless per te cilen drejtuesit e krijuar per XP kryejten pune. Windows 7 si po duket eshte ajo cka eshte dashur te jet Vista

----------


## benseven11

Ka akoma pajisje hardware qe nuk punojme me Visten,kompanite qe i kane prodhuar pjeset nuk kane krijuar drajver,as mos e permend fare windows 7-en.
Drajvera qe ka vete windowsi eshte dicka tjeter,drajver per miun,tastjeren dvd drajvin,flopy drajvin dhe zerin ok ne rregull drajvera xhenerik.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Ka akoma pajisje hardware qe nuk punojme me Visten,kompanite qe i kane prodhuar pjeset nuk kane krijuar drajver,as mos e permend fare windows 7-en.
> Drajvera qe ka vete windowsi eshte dicka tjeter,drajver per miun,tastjeren dvd drajvin,flopy drajvin dhe zerin ok ne rregull drajvera xhenerik.


Dakord qe mund te ket problem me drejtues, por eksperienca ime eshte me pozitive me windows 7 se me Vista edhe ne kete fushe. Permenda me larte kartelen wireless (e cila nuk eshte gjenerike po after market, nuk eshte fjala per notebook po per desktop ) per te cilen me eshte dashur te perdori drejtuesit per Windows XP dhe tani funksionon pa problem.

----------


## gt2xf

...ashtu eshte! e kam instaluar WIN7 RC, nuk ka drivera per karten e zerit (megjithese creative i ka leshuar per disa tipe per WIN7 jane akoma beta e nuk punojne ne rregull), videocard po ashtu, etj etj,

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

perdor driverat e vista

----------


## autotune

Pershendetje
Pas nje instalimi shum problematik me drivera per hdd me ne fund instalova w7 x64 dhe gjithqka shkoi ne regull vetem  qe nuk mund ta instaloj AISuite program per menagjimin e Mobos, me jep nje error ACPI, ndonje ide se si mund ta instaloj kete.
Motherboard Asus P5Q.

----------


## fisniku-student

Minimumi qe duhet ti ketë nje PC per ta perballuar Windows 7 jan:

*- 1 GHz 32 ose 64-bit Procerssor

- 1GB - Sistem Memorje

- 16 GB Disk Space

-  Suport for DirectX 9graphics 128 MB memory (to enable the aero theme)

-  DVD-R/W Drive

-  Internet Access (to download the Beta and get update)*

Ka gati qe nje Muaj e kam te instaluar,mirpo eshte mjaft i perdorshem dhe ka disa opsione te perkryera, qe e bene nje Windows mese te kompletuar .

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Pershendetje
> Pas nje instalimi shum problematik me drivera per hdd me ne fund instalova w7 x64 dhe gjithqka shkoi ne regull vetem  qe nuk mund ta instaloj AISuite program per menagjimin e Mobos, me jep nje error ACPI, ndonje ide se si mund ta instaloj kete.
> Motherboard Asus P5Q.


Windows seven eshte akoma ne stazhin e testimeve nuk eshte akoma I afte per perdorim te perditshem. Arsyeja pse RC jepet per perdorim esgte te testohet compatibiliteti I programit me paisjet e ndryshme programet e ndryshme qe microsoft te mbledhe te dhenat e te beje ndryshimet e nevojshme per gabimet e saj para leshimit te sistemit te oprimit. Persa I perket programeve si programi qe ti kerkon te instalosh eshte detyra e asus ta korigjoje qe te jete I vlefshem per windows 7. Sigurohu sa per te hequr mendjen qe programi eshte eshte 64bit e jot 32 megjithese duhet ta suportoje si nenvlere. Por une  personalisht ju keshiloj ta perdorni jo si sistem primar por si sistem dytesor ose virtual pasi ka akoma shume per te deshiruar. Me daten 1 maj jo me shume se 14 ore pas leshimit te RC ne technet te windows 7 kishte me shume se 150000 postime me probleme te ndryshme nga teknike e developer te shumte. 


Fisniko ti bucko ike ande nga feja se nuk ke tru per ketu ti. Windows 7 RC u leshua per shkarkim me daten 31 maj per microsoft partners e me 5 maj per gjithe poblikun si ti ke nje muaj qe e perdor.....? Ike aty ku e ke vendin aty shit ment jo ketu

Ardi

P.S. Per te gjithe ata qe kane windows 7 te instaluar si sistem primar beni backup te shpeshte e periodik per punen tuaj.

----------


## autotune

I kisha parasysh keto ishte vetem deshira ta testoj dhe un gjithqka instalova me drivera te vista x64 dhe u instaluan te gjithe perpos programit asus ai suite qe ndalon me ACPI kurse ne device manager duket ne regull ACPI! ketu sdukem vetem un me ket problem http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-...pi-driver.html a mund te jet problemi te W7 dhe te fixohet per koh te shkurt apo duhet vetem asus ta regulloj ket error.Flm

----------


## EdiR

Nqs nuk ke problem prit pak se mund te zgjidhet ne nje menyre apo tjeter. 
Nese eshte driver qe duhet atehere it takon Asus to beje. Nqs eshte qe ato kane nje driver dhe windows 7 ka problem me te atehere te dy duhet te bejne dicka.
Per mua Windows 7 eshte shume, shume afer asaj qe do te jete kur te dale ne shitje. E kam testuar qe ne Beta kur doli dhe tani e kam futur ne funksionim te punes, zvendesova XP me Winows 7.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Fisniko ti bucko ike ande nga feja se nuk ke tru per ketu ti. Windows 7 RC u leshua per shkarkim me daten 31 maj per microsoft partners e me 5 maj per gjithe poblikun si ti ke nje muaj qe e perdor.....? Ike aty ku e ke vendin aty shit ment jo ketu


Aman per Hackeret nuk ka rregulla kornizuese te Informatikes :ngerdheshje: 

Madje u tregova modest qe thash se vetem 1 Muaj,sepse ka edhe me teper qe e kam pasur ne dore madje edhe CDn. 

Kur ka funskionuar PCja ime me kete Windows 7 ,ti ke menduar Microsoft ,eshte duke menduar Te Prodhon Lavatriqe  :ngerdheshje: 

Jo Zyrtarisht per nje pjes te caktaur ky lloj Windowsi ka qen per shkarkim qe para dy muajve ,por se ti je ne rrjedha te ketyre puneve ,me lë per te deshiruar .

Ik futju PCs Nen Fustan :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Aman per Hackeret nuk ka rregulla kornizuese te Informatikes
> 
> Madje u tregova modest qe thash se vetem 1 Muaj,sepse ka edhe me teper qe e kam pasur ne dore madje edhe CDn. 
> 
> Kur ka funskionuar PCja ime me kete Windows 7 ,ti ke menduar Microsoft ,eshte duke menduar Te Prodhon Lavatriqe 
> 
> Jo Zyrtarisht per nje pjes te caktaur ky lloj Windowsi ka qen per shkarkim qe para dy muajve ,por se ti je ne rrjedha te ketyre puneve ,me lë per te deshiruar .
> 
> Ik futju PCs Nen Fustan


Hahahahahahahah ooooo sa kam qesh o nena ime....ne fakt une mendoja se microsoft prodhonte cekane e kazma e lopata po e paskam patur gabim beka lavatrice......hhhahahahahahahahahahahahah windows 7 beta ka 4 muaj ne qarkullim e jo 2 muaj ti topce sadiku ke nje cd te krijuar nga pc e muhamedit a.b.c.d...y.z.zh 

Aman o hacker mos na I hack pc e shpise se na I more te tere pornon e shkarkuar nga interneti.....

Me falni necky per kete postim ne teme.

Ardi

P.S. Ik o studento fal xhumane se sjane per ty keto tema

----------


## evalt

hahhaa, jam dakort me ARDIN

Megjithate jam  shum e i kenaqur nga RC1 te W7 , ja kalon edhe windows vistes aktual.  
e testova  ne pc me 8 gb ram, vga 512mb , intel C2Q, etj etj.....
esht bomb fare, rrufe!!!

----------


## benseven11

Mos u shqetesoni fare,do perplasni koken ketu ne forum me hallet dhe problemet e windows 7-es njelloj si me visten dhe XP.
Mikrosofti ashti di ti bej sistemet e operimit,me difekte,historikisht ska krijuar asnjehere sistem te paster,korrekt,pa probleme difekte.
Nuk mund ti vesh faj komplet pasi nuk varet vetem nga mikrosofti,por edhe manifakturat qe bejne pjese hardwere.Siguria e nje sistemi operimi nuk varet nga mikrosofti komplet...Jane ca gjera qe nuk mund ti parashikosh ne dizenjim dhe e kapercejne imagjinaten dhe aftesite e programusave qe punojne te mikrosofti.
Ne prill mikrosofti mbajti nje takim me hakerat me te njohur,ne zyrat e veta per te koperuar,lejuar hakerat te studiojne kodin e windowsit dhe rekomandojne ndryshime ne kod per ta bere windowsin me te forte

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Nga gjiganti softuerik, Microsoft, më në fund kanë arritur pak më shumë informata mbi versionin e radhës të sistemit të tyre operativ. Pra, Windows 7 do të ketë mbështetje për aplikacionet touch screen, të cilat do të paraqesin alternativë për udhëheqjen me mi. Opsioni i dedikuar për ekranet e ndjeshme në prekje, është vetëm një pjesë shumë e vogël e mundësive të reja të cilat i sjellë Windowsi i ri, derisa aftësitë e tij në një konferencë për media i ka demonstruar një nga punëtorët, i cili me ndihmën e Windowsit dhe prekjes nëpër ekran ka zmadhuar dhe zvogëluar fotografitë dhe ka lëvizur nëpër hartën interaktive të San Diegos.

Bill Gates vlerëson se ky është evolucion i cili do ti lirojë shfrytëzuesit nga nevoja për përdorimin e miut dhe mënyrës së navigimit të tillë në të ardhmen  sot i tërë navigimi me kompjuter zhvillohet me ndihmën e miut dhe tastierës, derisa në të ardhmen rolin kyç do të duhej ta kishin ekranet e tilla të ndjeshme në prekje dhe në të folur.

Versioni i ri i Windows do të duhej të paraqitej në treg në fund të vitit 2009.


Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## xubuntu

> Aman per Hackeret nuk ka rregulla kornizuese te Informatikes
> 
> Madje u tregova modest qe thash se vetem 1 Muaj,sepse ka edhe me teper qe e kam pasur ne dore madje edhe CDn. 
> 
> Kur ka funskionuar PCja ime me kete Windows 7 ,ti ke menduar Microsoft ,eshte duke menduar Te Prodhon Lavatriqe 
> 
> Jo Zyrtarisht per nje pjes te caktaur ky lloj Windowsi ka qen per shkarkim qe para dy muajve ,por se ti je ne rrjedha te ketyre puneve ,me lë per te deshiruar .
> 
> Ik futju PCs Nen Fustan


hackerat ne shqiperi perdorin windows ?

----------


## che_guevara86

Nje pyejte kisha une : Si ka mundsi qe doli kaq shpejt versioni i ri i windowsit ose do dali ???
Ore Vista me Xp kishin shume diff kohe , vista eshte plot gabime per mendimin tim se gjoja eshte me i shpejte por Xp per mendimin tim sja fut . 
Po ky vers 7 si shume shpejt po del apo meqe eshte kriza dhe te bej ndonje leke ky Billi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

